# Dry / Wet Bulb thermometers...



## 50shadesofjerky (Apr 15, 2016)

I tried to do a search, kept coming up java script void.. 

Does anyone have any recommended brands? Prefer an all in one device. I am not sure if they make one where you can put the sensor in the device "semi permanently" leaving the reader outside of the dehydrator so it can be monitored all the time. I am new to all of this, so still looking. 

Thanks for any assistance! 

(ps. if anyone has one for sale, I maybe interested as well)


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2016)

Search psychrometer ..    ...https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=psychrometer ..


----------

